# Nokia Bach Classical Ringtones



## MarkH

Hi all,

Does anyone know the name of the Bach classical piece that Nokia are currently using for their ringtones ( on the model 6230i + N70 for example)

Its displayed as Bach aac under ringing tones? I love the piece and would like to purchase it but dont know the name!
Heeeelp!

Thanks in advance  

Mark


----------



## Andrew

MarkH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the Bach classical piece that Nokia are currently using for their ringtones ( on the model 6230i + N70 for example)


I do not own a 6230i, but in older models they used a piece by Bach called "Badinerie" from his Ouverture No. 2 for orchestra (BWV 1067). Maybe it's the piece you are looking for.


----------



## Manuel

Andrew said:


> I do not own a 6230i, but in older models they used a piece by Bach called "Badinerie" from his Ouverture No. 2 for orchestra (BWV 1067). Maybe it's the piece you are looking for.


The poor badinerie has been loaded to almost all Nokia phones; but I think I have already heard the C major prelude from The WTK, Book 1.


----------



## Andrew

They also had the theme of the fugue from Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor (BWV 565) in their phones. I don't know the ringtones of the current models because my last Nokia phone was a 5100, but the famous "Nokia Tune" is still alive


----------



## Morigan

Andrew said:


> They also had the theme of the fugue from Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor (BWV 565) in their phones. I don't know the ringtones of the current models because my last Nokia phone was a 5100, but the famous "Nokia Tune" is still alive


Yeah, I used to have the beginning of the toccata and fugue in D minor as a default ringtone. It might be it.

What's cool about mobile phones now is that they support mp3 ringers AND they are easily hackable . I have made myself a dozen of custom ring tones from music I own, and I'm currently using the 3rd movement of Beethoven's 5th. ^_^


----------



## Manuel

Andrew said:


> They also had the theme of the fugue from Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor (BWV 565) in their phones. I don't know the ringtones of the current models because my last Nokia phone was a 5100, but the famous "Nokia Tune" is still alive


Check the attached file. It's the *Irritation Waltz*, by Marc-André Hamelin.


----------



## opus67

Oh, so the "Nokia-Tune" is actually part of a larger classical piece?


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> Oh, so the "Nokia-Tune" is actually part of a larger classical piece?


Actually, the Nokia tune is an _original work_ rolleyes: ). In an interview, perhaps a documentary, he comments how annoying cellphones that ring amidst concerts are. When speaking about the most performed piece in concert halls, he says its definitely that Nokia tune.  And so, he made a little piano arrangement of it.

I like it because it's a much perfected version (polyphony, rubato, etc) of the basic Nokia motive you hear everywhere.


----------



## opus67

Manuel said:


> In an interview, perhaps a documentary, he comments how annoying cellphones that ring amidst concerts are. When speaking about the most performed piece in concert halls, he says its definitely that Nokia tune.  And so, he made a little piano arrangement of it.


Haha.. 



> it's a much perfected version (polyphony, rubato, etc) of the basic Nokia motive you hear everywhere.


Quite true. Seamlessly "built" a tune around it that fooled me.


----------



## Andrew

Manuel said:


> When speaking about the most performed piece in concert halls, he says its definitely that Nokia tune.  And so, he made a little piano arrangement of it.


No doubt, Hamelin has a good sense of humor! Thanks for attaching the file - may I load it to my Motorola phone? 

A friend of our familiy is an organist. She often plays the organ during funeral services and she told us that even there the mobile phones are ringing - hopefully not in the coffin


----------



## beethoven_fan92

How funny! My mum has that ringtone on her mobile!!! and Chopins minute waltz...
I wish I had any ringtones like that... I want Beethovens symphony no. 5 on my mobile!!!!  would be fun if it rang in the middle of a maths lesson!!


----------



## rose95

You can find it here: https://sonnerieportablegratuite.mobi/sonnerie-nokia/. Good luck!


----------



## SONNET CLV

I know a lot of folks who have classical music on their cells … as well as a lot of other kinds of music as well. Me? I don't even have a cell phone. (No one to call, anyhow.) But if I did I wouldn't want music on the ring tone. I would have a spoken message that said something like: "Hello. This is Publishers Central Bureau, and you have just won our big cash prize of the year." I suspect that "ring" would draw quite a bit of attention as I slipped round the corner to answer the phone.


----------



## JadeHoyer

You can refer to: https://tonosdellamada.mobi/, I think this is a good free nokia ringtone download website for your phone.


----------

